# Any NYC people want to chat ?



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

I miss being able to talk to others about anything really . Hearing about your day and just casually hitting each other up to talk the madness that is a regular day for us with SA. Please don’t be afraid to message , I’m friendly and love to meet new people 🙂


----------



## QuestionSloth (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey idk if you are still active but I'd be down to chat, I can't send messages yet because of my post limit though


----------



## Elle_rose123 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello I’m up for a chat if you are.


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

Same here. I'm in Brooklyn.


----------

